# Foggs One Shot's



## Braki (14/4/18)

I mixed the The Final Descent and A Grand Escape.

After 3 and a bit weeks I am now vaping The Final Descent. Why am I not tasting any peanut butter? I am tasting a hint of strawberry and the vanilla. It tastes more like cookies. I was looking forward to the peanut butter flavor, but I am not tasting it at all.


----------



## smilelykumeenit (14/4/18)

you definitely mixed the labels up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Braki (15/4/18)

Nope the other one is definitely the the strawberry shortcake. I don't mix labels up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (15/4/18)

Braki said:


> Nope the other one is definitely the the strawberry shortcake. I don't mix labels up.


That is strange, all i taste is the peunut butter and SB.
It even lingers in the tank when changing flavours lol, need a full rewick even on my rda to get the peunut butter taste out.

What mix percentage did you use ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Braki (16/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> That is strange, all i taste is the peunut butter and SB.
> It even lingers in the tank when changing flavours lol, need a full rewick even on my rda to get the peunut butter taste out.
> 
> What mix percentage did you use ?


Mixed it at 15%. 60/40

The Strawberry Shortcake is a definite. The Peanut butter... not even on a clean wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/4/18)

Braki said:


> Mixed it at 15%. 60/40
> 
> The Strawberry Shortcake is a definite. The Peanut butter... not even on a clean wick.


Mix at 20%, this is not your fault.

I blame the idiotic labeling of the product, where in your life have you seen a product which states the recommended mixing is 15-20%, why not have one solid mixing percentage. This makes 0 sense and the fact that this was a commercial liquid before, why not follow the same mixing percentage used.

But no, they were lazy and decided to bring out 4 one shots and label them all to mix between 15-20%.
Reason why I would not be buying a product from them again, as I also mixed the peanut butter one at 15% but get very weak flavor and I did not enjoy it. My buddy mixed at 20% (making a 100ml) as it tastes to much better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/4/18)

Braki said:


> Mixed it at 15%. 60/40
> 
> The Strawberry Shortcake is a definite. The Peanut butter... not even on a clean wick.


Those one shots are made to make a 100ml each IMO, Why they would state 15-20% on 4 products makes 0 sense.


----------



## Braki (16/4/18)

Thank you @Hallucinated_ . I will do the 20%. Do you think I can add another 5% to the 60ml bottle I mixed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/18)

So does anyone have solid percentages on the various flavours?

I'm to lazy to make 10ml tasters 

Please


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/18)

Well, I'm mostly curious about the Pacific Coast percentage, if anyone has mixed it up.
Please thank you


----------



## Dog666 (10/10/18)

Foggs is a well known brand, Still keen to try them , I see Flavour world has them reduced TO 80.00
Will give the pacific coast a go
Coffee mill was not to bad  An international one shot @ 84 Bux

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Well, I'm mostly curious about the Pacific Coast percentage, if anyone has mixed it up.
> Please thank you


I mixed it at 17.5%. 

Was really good

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Foggs is a well known brand, Still keen to try them , I see Flavour world has them reduced TO 80.00
> Will give the pacific coast a go
> Coffee mill was not to bad  An international one shot @ 84 Bux


I was impressed with them. 

Now they need to release the Milky Way as a one shot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I mixed it at 17.5%.
> 
> Was really good



Thank you very much!

I forgot about these, but will get one then. Profile sounds yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

